# Goodbye dear, sweet Kali.



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yesterday we said goodbye to our dear Kali.

She would have been 13 this coming February, and while we knew this was coming for a while as age and her cancer and spondylosis were starting to catch up with her, we hoped it would be a ways off yet. But Saturday it seemed everything caught up with her at once. Sunday she had a big rally and was back to her old self, but come Monday morning things were going downhill again.









Yesterday was a good day. She was feeling ok. Not as good as Sunday, but much better than Saturday or Monday. But we knew it wouldn't last. So we stayed home and spent the day with her.

She played some ball and some tug. Took several walkies (though much shorter than they were just last week). Lots of cuddles on the couch with us and her best buddy, Kaiser. And lots and lots of time spent outdoors, enjoying the beautiful weather, lying in the cool grass with her ball and sniffing the autumn air. Her appetite was back temporarily, so she got to eat whatever she wanted.. including a favorite treat of a McDonald's double cheeseburger, hold the mustard, extra ketchup and pickles. 

Then towards evening she took her last car ride. We took the scenic route, windows open so she could enjoy herself. And she passed peacefully with her head in dad's lap and mom rubbing her favorite spot behind her ears.

We miss her so much and there was a huge vacancy in the house last night and this morning. But it was the right thing to do. She had a wonderful day, and left for the bridge with that being her last memory. 

Goodbye to our wonderful ol' girl. Thank you for sharing your time here with us.









Some photos from her "rally day" on Sunday, back to her usual self for a short period of time.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss. Look at those pictures, she looks so wonderful...I'm so thankful you were able to spend a very special day with her before saying your goodbyes. My heart goes out to you though. 

RIP little lady, you will be missed.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I am so sorry, Chris and Tim and pack. You gave Kali a wonderful life of fun, enjoyment, family, and love. You also did the right thing for her, giving her a glorious send-off and an easy slide to her spot at The Bridge to wait for you. I am sure the love you gave her fills her as she watches over you now. Run free, beautiful, loved Kali!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Oh Chris I'm so sorry. I lost duchess last month at 13, no matter how long they're in our lives, it's never long enough. Hug the rest of the gang, they'll help you thru it. Give my condolences to Tim as well. 

RIP dear Kali.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Kali. She looked happy right to the end, according to her pics.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss. She was so lucky to have a family that would give her such a wonderful day and life. It's so obvious that she was very loved and she loved you right back. 
I'm sure she's watching over all of you. 








Beautiful Kali.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

My condolences to Chris, Tim and the Paq. I dread the day as I have three "double digits" now. I am thankful for each and every day with them because I know the majority are behind us. 








Sweet Kali!


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Wishing you both peace and comfort. What glorious pictures, I would have never guessed her 12 1/2 yrs old.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, beautiful right up to the very end!! God bless you Kali!


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Kali has pleasant memories to pass the time with until you see her again. R.I.P beautiful girl!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

What a beautiful beautiful girl!!!! Gorgeous pics Chris!!!
RIP Kali!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh I am so sorry!









Kali was a gorgeous lady.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh Chris I'm so sorry for your loss - I'll keep you, Tim and your pack in my thoughts


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

what a beautiful girl, i would not have guessed her age either. they take a piece of our heart with them when they go. take good care.


----------



## chelsa (May 31, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss,Kali is a beautiful girl and she will be waiting for you to be reunited once again.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. No matter how "prepared" we can be, we are never fully prepared for the emptiness we all feel at that time. Even though it's been nearly three years to the day when I said good-bye to my boy, I still am shedding a few tears for you and knowing how tough that loss is.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Rest In Peace, beautiful Kali.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Chris, I am so sorry. It's so hard to do what's best for them and not for us.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful and obviously much loved girl. Thanks for taking such good care of her, right up until the end.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Tears and prayers from me and DH.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry 
she was a beautiful girl 

Rest in peace Kali


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Tears have literally filled up in my eyes reading about your last day with Kali. I am so deeply sorry for your loss, but I am sooo thankful that you and Kali were able to share such an awesome day together. A day that took all the best from the last almost 13 years and rolled them into one. A final gift of love and devotion. Run free at the bridge sweet Kali. My thoughts and hugs being sent out for you and Tim, and the rest of the Wildhaus dogs. I am sure that it is definately different when one is missing.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I can barely type this thru my tears but wanted to send you my thoughts and prayers for your loss. I truly cried reading about your last days with your baby. I know how much it hurts and that my words can not bring you much comfort if any. It will be a year on the 30th since I had to let go of my 10 year old girl. Time has allowed me to move on but I still miss her with all my heart.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. I wish that I had been able to have a last day like that with JD--what a day Kali had! Double cheeseburger and toys!!

I always tear up when I read these posts, but even more so when it's a dog that I've met. RIP Kali.

~Kristin


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, what a gorgeous girl!







beautiful, sweet Kali


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh Chris and Tim that's so sad!







I am so so sorry for your loss. Thank you so much for sharing her pictures with us. Did the white grow in as she aged? She looks so distinguished. Lots going on with your pack right now, just breathe and take it a day at a time.


----------



## eggo520 (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh Chris, you have had so much happen at your house recently! Between the new puppies, Kaiser and now Kali, it seems to have been an active, and somewhat difficult, month so far. My heart goes out to you and your family as I know you all have a lot to deal with!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Chris, Tim ~ as I said before your account of the last day you shared with Kali touched my heart and soul. I'm so bad with words during times like this... but hugs my friends. RIP Kali and run free.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

While a loss is a sad thing, reading your final tribute to Kali, giving her the wonderful day that you did, I find while I'm sad, I'm not crying. What a wonderful end to a wonderful life. You and Tim sure do it right. I hope I am given the dignity at the end of my life that you gave Kali. Hugs to all of you.

Run free beautiful ol' gal







Kali


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

My heart breaks for you and your family and Kali. Your farewell to her is touching and loving.

I am so sorry, they are always our babies, no matter what. 
What a great lady of strenght and courage to show such happiness and energy in her very last days. 

God bless.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Everyone here has said what I feel as well. 
You, Tim and the Wildhaus pack are in my thoughts in this difficult time. She was a beauty, and is romping pain free at the bridge. RIP Kali.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. What a beautiful and sweet looking girl she was. Rest in peace, Kali.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very sorry for your loss, she was a beautiful girl, hugs to you all (


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. As someone has in their signature, forever wouldn't be long enough.







Kali.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

You gave her a wonderful, wonderful life! Her memories will live on forever! 

Kali was a special girl to me and my heart is aching.. She was bright, beautiful and so full of life! 

The Queen bee of the Wildhaus pack!









Chris, hang in there in time the hurt will lessen.. hugs my friend..


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Chris and Tim, I'm so sorry to hear about Kali. However, it sounds like she had a wonderful last day with you and your pack. *HUGS* to you during this difficult time. Run free at The Bridge, Kali.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Sending healing thoughts and new puppy kisses to you...

It's always so hard to make that last decision, but it's the final gift that we can give for all the years of loyalty.

The vet I worked for always said....

"The day this gets easy, is the day for me to quit."


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

The smile on her face says it all!!!

Run free sweet girl, run free...

All my best to you, Tim and the rest of the paq!


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Kali was a beautiful girl.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Chris and Tim, I am so sorry for the loss you are feeling. But I also believe that we need to let them go when the time is right and beforee they go down hill too far. Their last day(s) should be the good days, the enjoy a little ball playing, enjoy the fresh air, enjoying all the great foods that humans said were bad, but tasted so darn yummy.

Rest in Peace Kali.

Val


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I am so very sorry...

What a beautiful girl!

Till you meet again..

God bless!

Tanya


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm so very sorry for the loss.








May she RIP.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I remember Kali being diagnosed and applaud her rallying on Sunday for these photos. A beautiful girl now at rest. 

Kali







- condolences to her family of all species.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

RIP sweet Kali. Thanks for giving her such a nice life and a wonderful last day.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

What a beautiful lady, so dignified! It is hard to believe that she was over 12.
She had a wonderful life with you, RIP Kali.
I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm so sorry! she has a spark in her eye because you gave her such a terrific life!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Kali


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

farewell, beautiful girl,







till we meet you there...








sharing in your sadness


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

My prayers and thoughts are with you an d your family at this time. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## squirl (Dec 20, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. I am glad she had a wonderful last day with her family. She is now healthy and happy and playing around like a pup at the rainbow bridge waiting to be with you all again.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

What a wonderful days she had with her 'pack'.

I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

Kali was a sweet, loving girl. I'm grateful I got to spend a few moments with her and get to know her. 

Chris I am so sorry for your loss, I teared up when I saw Kali's memorial page on your site.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I didn't see this before .... sorry for your loss - sounds like she had a great day and passed peacefully in loving hands.....








Kali


Lee


----------

